# Trading the SPI on Real Trade Web Iress



## 10tneger (22 September 2009)

Hi All,
Just reasonably new to the deratives market. Been on CMC, got tired of the spreads, so changed over to Real Trade by Web Iress, where ive been on it for it for several months now.
Im starting to find out its limitations now and am wondering on anyones comments on making the leap to J-Trader ? Or is RealTrade ok for the intermediate level trader. I rely heavily for technicals to trade.
I find the stop loss ticket is raised through contingent orders, time consuming and not as quick to navigate as what i would expect not accessible from a buy or sell ticket.
Any thoughts on whether the software platform has its limitations. Im paying $100/mth which seems good value and $11 round turn.
It does not have cumulative volumes in the bid & ask which i find difficult would help, in the split second time you have to intrepret or whether that reading comes will come to me in time.
I find the ticket sometimes fails, because of signal problems and im not sure why, at least 1 in every 10 tickets? I doubt it is my end, i have heaps of speed on naked ADSL 2, and the ticket dosent stay open for long, why is that?
Any one not happy with RealTrade and why? what was the next platform you went onto and are you now happy with it.
Thanks


----------



## skyQuake (22 September 2009)

*Re: Trading the Spi on Real Time Web Iress*

Use IB. Its like a cheap version of TT. You get a price ladder and round trips are much cheaper too.
Never had any execution problems.


----------



## 10tneger (22 September 2009)

*Re: Trading the Spi on Real Time Web Iress*

thanks, ill look int that.


----------



## 10tneger (22 September 2009)

*Re: Trading the Spi on Real Time Web Iress*

Sorry i just realised my typo, the package is called *RealTrade *not Real Time as i previously mentioned.


----------



## GMS (22 September 2009)

*Re: Trading the SPI on Real Time Web Iress*

The J Trader is more user friendly for order entry, and viewing trade executions.

There are many systems out there, with varying degrees of functionality, price, IT back up and reliability.


How frequently are you trading, and how close are your stops?

I have had experience with WebIress, J Trader and several others, and may be able of point you in the direction of a few suitable platforms.

Cheers,


----------



## 10tneger (22 September 2009)

Im trading every day.

Found i was overtrading before and paying the broker more that i was making.

Ive settled down to anywhere up to 10 trades a day.

Stops are normaly 2 -4 points.


----------



## GMS (23 September 2009)

The J Trader is a good system if you need to place stops near to the market, and the quickest way is in the trading dome.

Yes over-trading is a bad habit, for sustainable trading. I write a daily SPI analysis which is in the Trading the SPI non Gann techniques thread in this forum, which may be of interest to you.

Cheers.

GMS


----------



## Jay70 (23 September 2009)

There was a tactical commercial play this morning that may interest any spi traders who didn't see it. 

The market was ramped up from open by 30 points to 4740 before the physical was even fully up.(34 pts above sycom close) The speed of the move and the volume was the biggest indicators the move was stagged by some big players to sweap out the weak shorts. 

A good trading opportunity if you can pick it, like I say the biggest give away is the volume and speed as seen on the attached 5 min chart. 

My expectation today is for this to take out the low at 4710 and close near it's lows if the high holds.

Assuming this pans out the play could asist start the down move on the larger time frame.


----------



## skyQuake (23 September 2009)

Jay70 said:


> There was a tactical commercial play this morning that may interest any spi traders who didn't see it.
> 
> The market was ramped up from open by 30 points to 4740 before the physical was even fully up.(34 pts above sycom close) The speed of the move and the volume was the biggest indicators the move was stagged by some big players to sweap out the weak shorts.
> 
> ...




But if you tried that on the 16th you would have gotten smoked!


----------



## Jay70 (23 September 2009)

skyQuake said:


> But if you tried that on the 16th you would have gotten smoked!




The day before contract close??


----------



## OzTrade (18 October 2009)

J Trader is similar to IB (with dome), no sure about stop orders though if they can be single click as with IB?
I think J Trader is cheaper than Webiress? and easier execution on the dome. 
IB platform is FREE and data is cheaper than most Aussie providers, not sure why as they are US based? Aussie providers must be greedy?
IB brokerage is also cheaper than $11 in most cases.
Check with your broker.


----------

